# Tuesday Nights (NEW)



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

The lake milton tuesday nighters are now featuring west branch! this tuesday we are headed to west branch! 5:30- dark ...same entry fee and membership for first time. ramp is undecided at this point. feel free to ask any questions on here or call or text chuck @
330-727-0449


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Why the move?


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

We moved do to Milton is not fishing the best. This is not a permanent thing.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

cobrass11 said:


> We moved do to Milton is not fishing the best. This is not a permanent thing.


notice.......moved back to milton. NOTICE.....MOVED BACK TO MILTON


----------

